# The Official Malaysian Jewel Appreciation Thread (pics I hadn't posted)



## invertepet (May 24, 2003)

Just the most incredible pede I've ever seen... I wish these were more commonly available. If anyone else has pics of theirs, post!


----------



## invertepet (May 24, 2003)

Eating roach.


----------



## invertepet (May 24, 2003)

Tail shot!


----------



## fatbloke (May 25, 2003)

stunning shame i cant hold of 1 in the uk 


fatbloke


also what camera was used as i cant get good photos like this


----------



## Steven (May 25, 2003)

incredible!!!!
cool looking pede, a real taste of the dark side   

i've only seen pictures of these in "invertepet" topics,...

greetz


----------



## Henry Kane (May 25, 2003)

Hey Bill, PLease please please let me know when you get more of those in? please? 

Got to have got to have got to have!

Thanks!

Atrax


----------



## MrT (May 25, 2003)

Bill,
Its time for me to start getting into Pede's. after seeing that.
Put me down for one. I'll finish out the order when you get them in.
PM me if you want some money down.

Ernie


----------



## invertepet (May 27, 2003)

Any questions about stock should be directed to me via pm or email: bills@invertepet.com

BTW - I just uploaded a new video of this sucker eating a roach... Another version will be up soon (you see it striking and everything).

bill


----------



## petitegreeneyes (May 31, 2003)

Stunning   I'm like you all, I want one of those dolls. I think they are prettier than the Malaysian Cherry and that is one gorgeous pede too.


----------



## Crotalus (Feb 21, 2005)

That is one great looking centipede!!
Just had to open this thread again...
How available are they in Europe? 
Anyone?

/Lelle


----------



## danread (Feb 21, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> That is one great looking centipede!!
> Just had to open this thread again...
> How available are they in Europe?
> Anyone?
> ...


Never seen them unfortunately. They really are one of the best looking centipedes out there. There is no reason why they wont turn up in the trade at some point though, if they truly do come from Malaysia there is plently of invert exports at the moment (judging by the number of malaysian cherry reds that seem to be available). Fingers crossed!

Cheers,


----------



## Steven (Feb 21, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> How available are they in Europe?
> Anyone?
> 
> /Lelle


The only ones ever available were imported from Denmark or even Sweden if i remember correctly,...

So i guess you should have to most chance on finding any on a fair,...
 Tom Lärsen did had some of these and he was trying to get them back last year 
(that's the latest news i ever heard about Malaysian Jewels available in Europe, 1year ago   )


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 21, 2005)

god ... this is by far the best looking Pede I ever saw, he'S ... totally stunning!! what are these white spot near the head  ?


----------



## J Morningstar (Feb 21, 2005)

I am pretty sure the dots are cricket powder or pieces of vermiculite or something like that. I have seen other pics of this spieces, the dots are not part of the coloration.


----------



## Crotalus (Feb 22, 2005)

Steven said:
			
		

> The only ones ever available were imported from Denmark or even Sweden if i remember correctly,...
> 
> So i guess you should have to most chance on finding any on a fair,...
> Tom Lärsen did had some of these and he was trying to get them back last year
> (that's the latest news i ever heard about Malaysian Jewels available in Europe, 1year ago   )


I never heard of that, but then Im not really into these bugs.
But thanks for the tip, Ill mail Tom then.

/Lelle


----------



## Randolph XX() (Feb 22, 2005)

never seen.................amazing
any one has one here? Steven?


----------



## Steven (Feb 22, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> I never heard of that, but then Im not really into these bugs.
> But thanks for the tip, Ill mail Tom then.
> 
> /Lelle


Gues Tom isn't that much into Centipedes anymore,... but if he can get some again,... count me in too  :}


----------



## Ythier (Feb 22, 2005)

wow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## knightjar (Feb 22, 2005)

Consider it appreciated!


----------



## galeogirl (Feb 23, 2005)

That is a beautiful pede, maybe I need to consider adding a pede or two to my collection.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 28, 2006)

bump fairy


----------



## bistrobob85 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thats a really intense black!!!! My humble 'pede collection wouldnt suffer from having a few of those . 

 phil.


----------



## Steven (Aug 28, 2006)

great this old topic got "bumped"  

they are indeed stunning ! :drool:


----------



## RottweilExpress (Aug 28, 2006)

I got myself 6 pedes now, and the baby Scolo "Tobago" och "Vanuatu" takes  the price so far. HOping for my Tiger legs to get some colors after the next molt.


----------



## Twilight (Aug 28, 2006)

When I first saw that centipede...I thought it was fake. I was like, no way is a pede that colorful, it looked like someone painted the thing, like my ghetto neighborhood got to it.

Second thing I thought was that someone doctored or modified the colors somehow.

Third thing I thought was, maybe its some sort of experiment by some labs, I mean they created a blue rose (from what I can remember) maybe they goofed around and created a colorful pede.

That pede is nice, but too much color sort of makes it a bit creepy for me. I still rather prefer a peruvian, they rock all the way. Unless there's a bigger pede that loves to expose itself a lot


----------



## bistrobob85 (Aug 29, 2006)

Is there an official latin name for that specie?!?!

 phil.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 29, 2006)

i *think* Lord Steven said he might have read/heard that they are S. subspinipes?

from the pics it looks like it would be dehaani if it is


----------



## Chilopet (Sep 12, 2006)

what ever happened to invertepet .com  anyway??


----------



## Arachnokid 93 (Sep 15, 2006)

Lets see uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmm........... O MY GOSH WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats one of the most amazing centipedes I have ever seen . Just WOW !!!


----------



## Twilight (Sep 15, 2006)

Lol oh man that was like the lamest surprised reaction comment I've ever seen hahahaha....

I really hope you don't react like that in real life 

Well time for a shower...and yes...that centipede is indeed dazzling. Wonder how much it'll cost if it was avail.....


----------



## Steven (Sep 15, 2006)

Twilight said:


> Wonder how much it'll cost if it was avail.....


I've seen them for offer starting at 20$,... but i also have seen them around for 100$ , depending on your source


----------



## dehaani (Sep 15, 2006)

I would love to have one of them in my collection! It's beautiful.


----------



## J Morningstar (Sep 16, 2006)

It was about 275.00 I remember when it was for sale.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (May 6, 2010)

This old fart thread hasn't been bumped in several years. So...

BUMP! Does anyone know if these are at all available ever?


----------



## TalonAWD (May 6, 2010)

I would like one. Damn what a beauty.


----------



## fangsalot (May 6, 2010)

holy crap! i want one!!thats so pretty


----------



## robd (May 6, 2010)

Wow that's incredible looking. What species was this confirmed to be? I think I saw cacoserpah say something about Scolopendra subspines dehaani back there?


----------



## robd (May 7, 2010)

I was hoping this would get cacoseraph's attention. I'll use this as a bump and maybe he'll see it.


----------



## thebugfreak (May 7, 2010)

i want that more than the hardwicki now.


----------



## peterbourbon (May 7, 2010)

Hi,

wantonewantonewantone. wanttwo. wantthree. nowanthismorenow.
From a keeper's view I find the Jewels too candy / plastic and boring.
Low temp loving species. Never forget.

Ofc taxonomical view is more interesting to me, but my heart belongs to the "ugly", "small" and "brown" or "dull" centipedes when it comes to keeping.

I can understand the hype, but it's somehow like P. metallica: People need something exciting to show their friends. 
That's what hobby is obviously made of.

BTW: No, it's not a dehaani. I'm quite sure. This species has never been confirmed to be anything.

Cheers
Turgut


----------



## thebugfreak (May 7, 2010)

actually all the pedes i got was for myself. i dont show my pedes and such to my friends because most thinks that arachnids are disgusting and whatnot. so they are just in a special room for them, and they are only admired and looked at by me.


----------



## peterbourbon (May 7, 2010)

They get very massive, but (at least in my humble opinion) not easy to raise.
Wonder how steep the prices would go if someone imported those pedes in U.S.

I bet something over $230. 
And - I consider them as way more rare in hobby than "common" hardwickei.
Finally hardwickei don't have massive transporting problems while jewels do. Descending from the cameron highlands is usually a climatic shock for jewels.
And - finally - Malaysian Jewels are endemic to Cameron Highlands while hardwickei can be found throughout India, Nicobar, Andaman & Sri Lanka.

Cheers
Turgut


----------



## thebugfreak (May 7, 2010)

ken the bug guy had one that was 3-4" for $175. i wish i took it.


----------



## Galapoheros (May 8, 2010)

Your post made me think some Turgut.  The hobby perspective is more emotional and visual on the surface, ...I'm not saying that the hobby perspective is shallow, but that the hobby perspective can encompass all depths of interests.  But, I think it does include some people that only choose to take the hobby in a shallow way, not that that is bad at all, that's fine.  It is a little disappointing to me that it seems some professionals let their ego keep them from being associated with a "hobby" forum.


----------



## AF Exotics (May 8, 2010)

They can actually occur in another locality ,with obvious color variation .I have a good idea,as I was the one who brought the one Ken had into the U.S.
They are quite the rare occurrence in the wild .


----------



## Galapoheros (May 8, 2010)

My guess is that they are common in their range but people aren't there to observe they are there.


----------



## Jürgen (May 8, 2010)

Hello!

One of mine...






Regards
Jürgen


----------



## VinceG (May 8, 2010)

This pede is just AMAZING! :drool:
Really nice specimen jurgen! :clap:


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 8, 2010)

Holy bovine!


----------



## Jeff1155 (Apr 22, 2016)

fangsalot said:


> holy crap! i want one!!thats so pretty


Yo ... Please kindly PM me Or Email me if u are interested in this type of centipede...


----------



## Jeff1155 (Apr 22, 2016)

Henry Kane said:


> Hey Bill, PLease please please let me know when you get more of those in? please?
> 
> Got to have got to have got to have!
> 
> ...


If u are interested in this type of centipede , pm me


----------

